# My pigeons don't like pigeon food !



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

My pigeons do not seem to be that keen on the different types of pigeon food that I have brought over the years, they seem to find a simple mixed seed for wild birds far more interesting. They will eat the pigeon food I buy, but they show far more enthusiasm for the mixed seed. Because I am dealing with sick birds I am wondering if I should keep them to the pigeon food which is probably better for them? I am going to buy some vitamin and amino acid mix for the water because I think they need the extra vitamins, but I am wondering if I should just let them have the food they seem to like, or if I should keep to the proper pigeon food.

Would anyone like to give an opinion?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If you wanna try mixing in maybe 15% Parrot Pellets (small nuggets for Budgies or 'Teils) and see if they take to that, that would be a good solution. My food mix is not quite as diverse as I would want a Pigeon mix to be, but the supplemental pelleted formula that I add makes me (and my Avian vets) rest assured they are getting a pretty balanced diet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that s a great idea!... I also started using a wild dove blend instead of pigeon grains, I mix it with pigeon pellets from purina which that is what we have over here, things have been going well with it, but I do not have sick birds, but some Pairs are raising young and they are doing great with the mix, they seem to like the smaller seeds and grains.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I just started mixing Game Bird Crumbles (lists pigeons on the bag) with my Pigeon Feed...because Pigeon feed has skyrocketed! I also mix wild seed in with it. They love it and there isn't one crumb left in the loft! Also, since I started mixing diatomacious earth in with the food, I haven't had to worm anyone. Everyone is putting on weight.....Fat, happy and very active


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmm some interesting options here, thank you. I have heard of pellets before but I did not know they were for pigeons, I thought it was mainly chicken feed. I will have a look around at the prices as money is a factor and I have six pigeons and a regular bunch outside that I feed. I use cheaper food for the outside pigeons as they seem grateful for anything, but my inside pigeons often do not eat all I put down.

If anyone would like to suggest a particular brand I am all ears(eyes) lol.

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You also have to look at how much you are feeding, the outside ferals are grateful for anything probably because they are not over fed, the same can happen with your kept pigeons, they get picky if over fed. Mine eat the grains first and then the pellets, because I leave them in the feeder without adding more feed, I only feed again when the feeder is empty, birds that are hungry will eat more of what is offered. Pigeons really need very little feed to live healthy on, a few tablespoons a day For one pigeon is a general amount, if feeding young, then food is left all the time, I just don't add more till it is almost gone.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Unfortunately I do have a mix of young and middle aged and all of them are disabled in some way. They are living very close to me and I think some of them would have trouble coping if I left them outside in a cage. I do agree that I should be more sparing with the food, but they do harass me if they want more lol, They live the life of Riley, but I do like to spoil them as some are feeling under the weather(there's a combination of sayings for you!) .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

BHenderson said:


> Hmmm some interesting options here, thank you. I have heard of pellets before but I did not know they were for pigeons, I thought it was mainly chicken feed. I will have a look around at the prices as money is a factor and I have six pigeons and a regular bunch outside that I feed. I use cheaper food for the outside pigeons as they seem grateful for anything, but my inside pigeons often do not eat all I put down.
> 
> If anyone would like to suggest a particular brand I am all ears(eyes) lol.
> 
> Thanks


This is the one I get, to add to my Pigeon seed, I get the 'Crumbles'......... http://blueseal.com/product/?id=151
Here are the ingredients....... http://blueseal.com/files/feeding-and-mgmt/equine/home-fresh-mf-starter-grower.pdf


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info Msfreebird. It looks a fantastic product and I would love to buy it, but as with most of the best products available in the US, its not available in the UK. I think we lack a lot of these products because it is not so common to keep your own chickens in the uk, though I think it would be a good habit for people to get into.
I have found a couple of crumbles on UK Ebay, but they are nowhere near the quality of the product that you pointed out to me, although they are GM free.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BHenderson said:


> Unfortunately I do have a mix of young and middle aged and all of them are disabled in some way. They are living very close to me and I think some of them would have trouble coping if I left them outside in a cage. I do agree that I should be more sparing with the food, but they do harass me if they want more lol, They live the life of Riley, but I do like to spoil them as some are feeling under the weather(there's a combination of sayings for you!) .


That is fine, just so you know it is not the pigeons, it is how they are fed, they will eat what their favorties if overfed, it is not that they "don't like their food" as you say. it is they are given the chance to be picky by your way of feeding, you really should not feel guilty about giving what they can finish in a days time, If you're goal is for them to eat more of what you give instead of thinking you need to change the feeds untill you find "the one", just cut back they will eat it like it is going out of style.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

With the new pigeon food I brought they were not as keen and it has resulted in me putting out less food. I will try to keep to this now and maybe they will eat more of the things that are good for them when I put them down. I do think I have worked out the one they like so much and are constantly digging for, its red dari. Apparently this seed has many rare amino acids in it plus other things, maybe they somehow know this and seek it out. I am going to buy them a small amount as a treat and see what happens. I am also going to get them a pigeon vitamin soon as some of them have lost the shine of their feathers. This might just be a winter thing or I have not yet got used to this molting that they do, maybe it is due? Anyway I will experiment with some of the pellets and other foods I have found and see if I can find the perfect diet!


----------

